# wondering what kind of bike this is



## junel_3 (Jul 20, 2009)

i was wondering where i could get some tips and ideas for restoration.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 21, 2009)

*Schwinn Fastback*

Looks like this is probably a 1966 Schwinn Fastback, 5 speed, in a desirable coppertone color.  Check the drop out for serial numbers and there are code decifers online and on this site to get exact month and year.  This was the first year for fastbacks, and they came with a unique Sprint sprocket only for this year, and a Sprint derailler, and a vertical ball shifter without ribs on the chrome upright.  Having the chain guard is advantgeous because it shares the same one as the Krates which are fairly expensive.  Start searching the internet and you can find all the paint and parts, both repops and original.  Schwinn tires and the correct seat can be challenging to find for this model.  Fenders are available but you'll pay dearly for NOS ones.  You have to decide how much you want to invest and whether to just fix up, restore to like new with what looks good, or full blown restored to original condition with NOS or period correct.  The costs probably double or more at each level, $200 to $400 to $800+.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 21, 2009)

*Schwinn Fastback*

Looks like this is probably a 1966 Schwinn Fastback, 5 speed, in a desirable coppertone color.  Check the drop out for serial numbers and there are code decifers online and on this site to get exact month and year.  This was the first year for fastbacks, and they came with a unique Sprint sprocket only for this year, and a Sprint derailler, and a vertical ball shifter without ribs on the chrome upright.  Having the chain guard is advantgeous because it shares the same one as the Krates which are fairly expensive.  Start searching the internet and you can find all the paint and parts, both repops and original.  Schwinn tires and the correct seat can be challenging to find for this model.  Fenders are available but you'll pay dearly for NOS ones.  You have to decide how much you want to invest and whether to just fix up, restore to like new with what looks good, or full blown restored to original condition with NOS or period correct.  The costs probably double or more at each level, $200 to $400 to $800+.


----------



## Remotseer62 (Oct 24, 2021)

junel_3 said:


> i was wondering where i could get some tips and ideas for restoration.



Ues it's a 66' fastback. You can tell by the color and the round shift knob. Ali mag wheel is thinner spoked. Only late 66s earlier totally different as was mine


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Remotseer62 said:


> Ues it's a 66' fastback. You can tell by the color and the round shift knob. Ali mag wheel is thinner spoked. Only late 66s earlier totally different as was mine



Thread is eleven years old!


----------



## AndyA (Oct 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thread is eleven years old!



The internet Rip Van Winkle effect strikes again! At least this forum has nice, visible dates. Many items on the net drift through the ether with no discernible anchor in time.


----------

